

Show HN: DeckBrew, an API for Magic: The Gathering - conroy
https://github.com/kyleconroy/deckbrew-api

======
xorg
This looks awesome! I'm at work right now but I'm definitely gonna play around
with this when I get home. I wonder what else is out there that combines
hacking and Magic: The Gathering. It's an interesting topic, there's for
example the MTG turing machine [0]

[0]:
[http://www.toothycat.net/~hologram/Turing/HowItWorks.html](http://www.toothycat.net/~hologram/Turing/HowItWorks.html)

